# Congrats to Trishaanne... AKA Grannie



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Congratulations to Trishaanne (Pattie) on the birth today of her grandaughter. Let's all welcome this new little haunter! Details to follow I'm sure, lol.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

AWWWW..... Congrats Pattie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you very much. But, just for the record....NEVER call me Grannie.....EVER! I'll jack you up so fast your little haunted head will spin..LOL. 

Let's see....Karlie Lynn was born at 8:33 am and weighed 6 lb, 8 oz, 18 3/4 inches long. She's so TINY! Anyway, she's adorable, although I may be a bit prejudice in that department. I took pics but for some reason can't even get the new camera software to load into the computer. Y'all can just take my word for it for now


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Congratulations Pattie!!!!!!!!!

This is so exciting! I can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

OK - let's see - your granddaughter was born 8:33 a.m. this morning - I bet you're already spoiling her!!!!!!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhh, sincere congrats Pattie!!!! I bet she is adorable!!! Can't wait to see pics!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's super!!!

Grannie, huh? lol

Hey, Vlad said it 1st!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Cocgrats on being a grandma!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

congrats trish, i bet she's a cutey


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations Pattie on being a Grandma. Hope that was better than saying Grannie. Can't wait to see the little one.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hooray! Congratulations! Can't wait to see the little punkin... get that camera figured out!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

So what's the baby going to be for Halloween?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Congrats on the grand-ghoul.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Congrats! That is wonderful!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm on the phone with Pattie!!!!

She just sent me this pic and I'm posting it for her!!!!

What a beautiful baby!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Congratulations. That's a beautiful baby. Ummm, how come the baby isn't wearing a Halloween costume yet?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Okay everybody; one, two, three... Aaaaaawwwwww!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Pattie, congrats...she is beautiful and your daughter looks so much like you. God Bless them.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sweet pic!! Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Come on grannie you couldnt jake the baby for a few horror pics.

Congrates to all 

Knew I shoulda gotten that oufit at ozzfest


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

congrats!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I remember my granie always had the best cookies. Congrats Patty


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

What a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Good Job "Grannie"

or is it Gramma

or just ma

:^)


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Congrats! Just for this occasion, I made your granddaughter a virtual shirt!


----------

